# Chromium doesn't use microphone



## autumn (Nov 15, 2013)

Version 30.0.1599.101 (227552)
FreeBSD 10

`cat /dev/sndstat`

```
Installed devices:
pcm0: <ATI RS690/780 (HDMI)> (play)
pcm1: <Realtek ALC269 (Analog 2.0+HP/2.0)> (play/rec) default
pcm2: <Realtek ALC269 (Right Analog Mic)> (rec)
```

`sysctl hw.snd.default_unit`

```
hw.snd.default_unit: 1
```

`mixer`

```
Mixer vol      is currently set to  90:90
Mixer pcm      is currently set to 100:100
Mixer speaker  is currently set to  90:90
Mixer rec      is currently set to  35:35
Mixer igain    is currently set to   0:0
Mixer ogain    is currently set to 100:100
Mixer monitor  is currently set to  90:90
Recording source: monitor
```

`kldstat`

```
Id Refs Address            Size     Name
 1   30 0xffffffff80200000 1158e10  kernel
 2    1 0xffffffff81359000 227e10   zfs.ko
 3    2 0xffffffff81581000 5bf0     opensolaris.ko
 4    1 0xffffffff81587000 7480     acpi_video.ko
 5    1 0xffffffff81612000 3a13     linprocfs.ko
 6    1 0xffffffff81616000 1e9eb    linux.ko
 7    1 0xffffffff81635000 221a     ums.ko
 8    1 0xffffffff81638000 164b     uhid.ko
```

But the Linux compatibility port is not installed.

Sound plays fine and rawrec from ports records from my laptop*'*s webcam microphone just fine. Under the content settings the mic selector shows only default, but there are two possible mics. When sites try to use the mic and I allow it, they complain 'no mic found'.


----------

